# Who's Your Famous Crush?



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Come on we're seniors but we're not dead...What celebrity gets your engine going a little faster? One of mine will always be Clark Gable. Someone else popular right now is Lin-Manuel Miranda, he's in Hamilton on Broadway. Almost my son's age but I want him for Christmas!
oh and of course Clark's ghost


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Neil Oliver who's a Scottish Historian and TV presenter... ..  but he's good looking with _intellect_..... always a big attraction for me... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLV63ip7pdI


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

Neil Oliver !


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2015)

Sharon Stone!  She can spread her...............................Oops.  Someone's at the door.

I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh holly, I agree, very attractive indeed...two more from music
Dave Grohl






Jan Hammer





oh and Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

Anthony Bourdain, Antonio Banderas, Yul Brynner, Richard Burton.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep, its Johnny Depp  

  Ain't he gorgeous!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

layful:layful:layful:layful:layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

Kim Basinger.



Sofia Vergara.



Ariel.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, it used to be Clint Walker, then Michael York, NY Yankee pitcher Rich Gossage, George Clooney, always thought Gregory Peck was really fine. Now that I see this Neil Oliver, I like him too.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

I like Gregory Peck too.  So many fine men, so little time, alas.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine was George Harrison of the Beatles, and Justin Hayward of the Moody Blues. Gosh...I loved their songs!

Then also was John Stewart...a genius!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2015)

Jennifer Love Hewitt is my secret crush. Snow White runs a close second.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

Ooh, QS, the man on the left!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2015)

Johnny Depp of course, that's why my daughter gave me the doll of him for my desk.  He keeps an eye on me while I'm on the computer.   I used to like Tom Selleck back in the Magnum PI days, I don't care for his slicked back hair now.  I used to like Mel Gibson till I found out what a racist creep he is and that made his good looks fly out the window.  I must say, some of the ladies on here posted some pretty good looking guys, especially some of them with long hair.  

Phil, my husband is like you and likes Sofia Vergara.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Justin Hayward of the Moody Blues. Gosh...I loved their songs! 
Him and John Lodge were adorable in their prime

 Then also was John Stewart...a genius!! 
YES! And Stephen Colbert

My hubby was obsessed with Linda Ronstadt, such a shame she stopped singing...he had this poster when we started dating






actually he probably still has it somewhere


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

Javier Bardim.  He is that perfect combination of homely/handsome/sexy.  I don't like "pretty boys".  Sean Connery in his younger days didn't appeal to me, but when he started getting some age/character on his face - wooohoooo.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh..i like Christopher Walken.  He was great on Saturday Night Live...yes, a sense of humor is important. I don't mind a pretty boy ..long as he's not in love with himself..lol. I really wonder what these "crushes" are really like in person.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ooh, QS, the man on the left!




have you heard them sing


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Archibald Leach, Thank You England!  :love_heart:

Cary was a yummy back in the day, but was also a very handsome old man.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2015)

Back in the day, Paul Newman was my number 1 crush, always like him even as he got older.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

When I was a kid I was sweet on the Lone Ranger - liked his white outfit and the mask, and of course his trusty horse Silver.  Hi Ho Silver - Away!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

I liked Jay Silverheels who played Tonto. Soo yummy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

You know who else? James Cagney


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 17, 2015)

Umm,  early on was probably Sally Field.   



Later, Adrienne Barbeau caught my eye




and of course-Rachel Ray, cute as a button! (a button?)


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

tnthomas, a LOT of guys liked Adrienne Barbeau. (Maude's daughter)

Karen99 - great pic of Jack/R. P. McMurphy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

My girl crush would be Stevie Nicks back in the day


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> tnthomas, a LOT of guys liked Adrienne Barbeau. (Maude's daughter)



Understandable.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2015)

When I was growing up in the 50's, I was madly in love with James Brown. He was one of the stars on the old Rin tin tin tv series. My Mom knew how much I loved him and got front row seats at Madison Square Garden in NYC for the rodeo where the cast was preforming. He rode out on his horse and it seemed like he looked right at me. I was in 7th heaven! Today I like Tom Selleck, but not when he was young. I think he got better with age.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

I remember Rin Tin Tin, but I was thinking of a different James Brown (the soul singer).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2015)

This was Jim Brown. He played Lieutenant Masters in the Rin tin tin show. My heart throb at the time.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Our first family dog was a German Shepherd and we named him "Rinny" after Rin Tin Tin.


----------



## Ina (Dec 17, 2015)

My first crush was when I was seven, and at the time I wasn't real clear about what was reality and what wasn't.  I went from Paul Buyan to Clint Walker.  But by my second crush I had a better grip on reality.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

Cary Grant and then Robert Redford.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Umm,  early on was probably Sally Field.
> 
> View attachment 24703
> 
> ...



So you have a thing for brunettes?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, where to begin....

Besides those already mentioned [Clark Gable, Gregory Peck, Cary Grant, William Holden, Robert Redford, George Clooney, Tom Selleck (as Magnum, not Francis)], add...

Vince Edwards (Ben Casey)






Vincent D'Onofrio (early days)


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Lots when I was younger, but right now.....

Sam Heughan who plays Jamie Fraser in the Outlander series.  And I'm not alone - lots of ladies, girls, women of all ages like him....


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh, where to begin....
> 
> Besides those already mentioned [Clark Gable, Gregory Peck, Cary Grant, William Holden, Robert Redford, George Clooney, Tom Selleck (as Magnum, not Francis)], add...
> 
> ...



Nancy, my sister loved Ben Casey while I had the hots for Dr Kildare. We used to have the biggest fights about which was the better doctor lol


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was growing up in the 50's, I was madly in love with James Brown. He was one of the stars on the old Rin tin tin tv series. My Mom knew how much I loved him and got front row seats at Madison Square Garden in NYC for the rodeo where the cast was preforming. He rode out on his horse and it seemed like he looked right at me. I was in 7th heaven! Today I like Tom Selleck, but not when he was young. I think he got better with age.



Aww..that was so sweet of your Mom...I can only imagine how thrilled you were.  Wonderful memory


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2015)

OMG, I have flown many of these actors, actresses and singers. Flying in and out of LA and San Francisco, I have met, (mostly seen) many stars(?). As a young kid, I  liked Annette. She always came across to me as being sterile. So clean, yet very fresh looking and someone with a pleasing personality that could get along with just about anyone. She did an autograph signing for a Disney movie in Harrisburg that I went to, so I could get her autograph, but we were late. I did get to see her, but that was it. The picture was "The Light In The Forest." 

Jack Nicholson, I love his movies, except "The Crossing Guard."(yawn) Jack was not to be messed with by his fans. (Grouch) Today, I like Alison Sweeney on those toothbrush commercials. I even bought two because of her. I have always found it interesting what make-up and a little Botox can do. When you see some of these people in person without their cosmetics on, some are disappointing.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2015)

Had many growing up over the years ... Elvis, Barry Gibb .... 

Today, I would say Bruno Mars is my famous crush.  Any guy who can wear pink and look sexy is tops with me.
And I think he's been asked to come back to do the Super Bowl halftime again.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPf0YbXqDm0


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2015)

..Elvis in the past for me too, Bonnie....today, George Clooney.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

I always thought Harry Belafonte was very handsome; saw him in concert back in the day. And his daughter (Shari) is disgustingly gorgeous - what a face. She used to do a cosmetics commercial but I haven't seen her recently.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hussies!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Foreign or domestic Ralphy?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 18, 2015)

Hussies! 
Bwahhhhahahaha! Absolutely and proud!!!!!


Today, I would say Bruno Mars is my famous crush.  Any guy who can wear pink and look sexy is tops with me.
 And I think he's been asked to come back to do the Super Bowl halftime again.. 

Bruno is unique in that he's just a great all around performer. Talented and he gives 100% when he's on stage. No scandalous behavior just a really nice guy. You have to see the video to understand the context-a very funny parody of " Uptown Funk" is on YouTube. Two guys look at the pretend Bruno and one says " That's no man it's a lesbian!".


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> So you have a thing for brunettes?




Yep, I figured someone would notice.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

I noticed tn! Lol. It was subtle but I picked up on it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2015)

Now that I started thinking about my famous crush I realized I am a Floozy. I have quite a few,so I just picked 4 to share. Simon Baker,George Clooney,Vincent D'Onofrio,and Armand Assante.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

> Armand Assante.



*YUMMY YUM YUM!! *:love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I noticed tn! Lol. It was subtle but I picked up on it.



I guess I'm easy to read...here's some more:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

aaahhh, I see Marissa Tomei is one of your choices, tnthomas.  Did you see the Seinfeld episode where George dated her once and then told her he was engaged? :laugh:


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh yes!   Poor George, what did his parents do to him?  

Marisa was great in My cousin Vinny.     I think the first movie I saw her in was The Perez Family; she was just smashing....


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

George was my favorite character.  Loved it when (after Susan died) he called Marissa and said _"Well, I've got the funeral tomorrow, but after that my scheduled is completely free_." She hung up. :lofl:


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

George was a pretty complex character, he embodied every man's insecurity and neurosis.   Kramer was interesting, but not the kind of friend or neighbor a person would want to have.

I really liked uncle Leo, who was always ready to help Jerry..... and also Helen Seinfeld, played by Liz Sheridan.  Both were warm, caring relatives that everyone would be lucky to have.


----------

